# Which micro-roastery is producing the best quality coffee in the UK?



## robnights (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm on the hunt for the best (or at least an incredibly good) mocro-roasted coffee beans in the UK, and would love to hear your suggestions on where I you think I can find these.... Which are the best micro-roasted beans you've tasted on these Isles?

Thanks!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What's the definition of a micro roastery nowadays ?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

There are loads of great roasters all over the country, the question is what are you looking for in a coffee? Flavours etc.

Also, as Martin said, how do you define micro-roastery? Size of the roaster? Average weekly shipment?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

That is an incredibly subjective question, which I reckon only you can answer.

Certainly there are some small scale roasters that are very popular on here that I don't enjoy that much, and vice-versa.

Then there is the huge impact water has on the cup, so coffee prepared from the same batch by you and me using the same methods & equipment but different water can taste very different.

I recommend working your way through the ones that take your interest and see what works for you - see the beans subforum for the list and review.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

aaronb said:


> That is an incredibly subjective question, which I reckon only you can answer.
> 
> Certainly there are some small scale roasters that are very popular on here that I don't enjoy that much, and vice-versa.
> 
> ...


isnt all discussion on here subjective?

im fairly sure the initial post was meant to ask opinions rather than a statement of who is factually the best micro roastery in the country .........


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Am happy to suggest " smaller " roasters that I've tried " not sure if they fit the op's brief of micro roastery or why they are limiting the choice to micro roastery ?

Does having wholesale customers mean your not a micro roastery for instance ?


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> Am happy to suggest " smaller " roasters that I've tried " not sure if they fit the op's brief of micro roastery or why they are limiting the choice to micro roastery ?
> 
> Does having wholesale customers mean your not a micro roastery for instance ?


That's interesting and something I've never really thought about. In my head for instance, hasbean are still a micro roaster, but in reality they're now very far from that. It's still Owned by the same guy and run the same way though.


----------



## robnights (Sep 24, 2015)

Apologies. I basically just mean and smaller roasters, and rather than for factual claims, I'd just like to hear your own view on which small (however you want to define "small") coffee companies in the UK are producing great coffees? I'm looking for some ideas on where I can buy my next beans from, and would be grateful to have some suggestions of companies I may otherwise not have come across


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

look at any of the forum sponsors as a start, there are plenty of roasters who roast 'small batch' but even the larger guys do a great job, just stay away from masterroast eh?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I am the best micro roaster in the uk... or so my mum tells me.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

robnights said:


> Apologies. I basically just mean and smaller roasters, and rather than for factual claims, I'd just like to hear your own view on which small (however you want to define "small") coffee companies in the UK are producing great coffees? I'm looking for some ideas on where I can buy my next beans from, and would be grateful to have some suggestions of companies I may otherwise not have come across


Loads of suggestions being talked about in the beans subforum where you posted this though, so read lots of threads!

Has Bean, Rave, Smokey Barn, Foundry, Alchemy, Square Mile, Climpson's, Atkinsons, Workshop, Caravan, Extract all popular forum roasters to name just a few


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Loads of em including several of the ones mentioned by aaron + Small batch, cast iron roasters both seem to have great people and lovely beanses - I've had coffee from both and enjoyed it. my fave bean so far for me was the Ethiopian Gelana Abaya from Butterworth and Sons


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Right, well I'm throwing this in to the mix:

http://www.casaespresso.co.uk/product/rwanda-karengera/

a brilliant coffee from my local "micro-roastery" in Baildon, West Yorkshire. And I think they offer a 10% discount to forum members, just to tempt anybody!


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

What you really, really need as a starting point is a statement somewhere on the website saying they roast to order and don't just send stock beans. Don't be conned by anything flaky like fresh ground, it's not the same. You want a roast date on the beans not an expiry date. They don't have to be single man outfits to do this, bigger companies will always do it if they are professional outfits, it's essential to their ethos. Check out http://www.hasbean.co.uk for an example of a bigger outfit with lot's of choice or someone like foundry or rave for a smaller true micro-roaster.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It would be helpful if the OP said how he intended to brew the coffee and his preference for , light or dark roast, flavours , fruity, nutty, caramel ,chocolate, acidic non acidic mouthfeel and with or without milk. As roasters do vary as to the level they roast the OP could be guided more appropriately.


----------



## amurak (Nov 2, 2014)

Smokey Barn in Norwich very small with very good quality coffee


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You could do worse than go to jock land . Artisan roast - Papercup- Avenue G - I've had tasty and different coffee from all of he I've the last six months. Thanks to @jeebsy for opening my eyes to north of the border


----------



## Jp19810 (Apr 20, 2014)

For me I highly recommend foundry coffee roasters in Sheffield especially the Rocko Mountain and round hill coffee roasters in Bath, round hill have recently started sales online @ http://www.roundhillroastery.com

Jon


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

how small you want, try Coaltown they started in garage 1yr ago now have £40,000 probat so probably know what there doing,

Extract started in shed 2007 now £2m turnover


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

As others have said it is so subjective and down to the persons own unique taste. It is therefore nigh on impossible to give a straight answer as one persons coffee could be a real tastebud tickler, whereas it could be another's foul tasting nightmare.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Must mention Cafe Sia in Broadford too! Their beans were tremendous!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Just ordered these for less than £3 with the forum code:

http://www.casaespresso.co.uk/product/nicaragua-samaria/

No delivery as I pass them on my way to & from work! Bargain. And they sound delicious!!


----------



## Casa_Espresso (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you Jez, yes don't forget the 10% offer for forum members



Jez H said:


> Right, well I'm throwing this in to the mix:
> 
> http://www.casaespresso.co.uk/product/rwanda-karengera/
> 
> a brilliant coffee from my local "micro-roastery" in Baildon, West Yorkshire. And I think they offer a 10% discount to forum members, just to tempt anybody!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

m4lcs67 said:


> As others have said it is so subjective and down to the persons own unique taste. It is therefore nigh on impossible to give a straight answer as one persons coffee could be a real tastebud tickler, whereas it could be another's foul tasting nightmare.


Thanks for that Malc


----------

